# Deus Ex for Macs by Aspyr



## Joe Grannis (Oct 25, 2008)

After reading Paul Gee's What Video Games Have to Teach Us, I bought Deus Ex for my iBook G4 with OS X 10.3.9.  I've subsequently been told My Aspyr version was written for OS X 1 thru 9!, but I do get good images and sound.  I currently do not have a mouse.  Do I need one?

I have gone to the Training section, but don't get a clue as to how to enter it.  I can move around using my touch pad cursor, jump up and down and a few such moves, but when I touched? (bumped into, whatever) a door I was told to open it, but could not figure out how.

I see how the relative locations of Z,C,Q,E,W,S,A,D correspond to their actions.  I've tried using a weapon in hand to open the door, but since nothing happens I guess I haven't discovered the trick to it.  I've rated myself as a beginner, so I thought the program would be adapting to my ignorance.  What do I need to do to get on with it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 25, 2008)

Have you read the instructions?  All keyboard commands should be listed in the instruction manual, including how to open doors.

http://services.yummy.net/docs/Deusexmanual.pdf

...or are you looking for tips and hints on the game itself, rather than how to control the character?


----------

